
Proof Without Words - salsais
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof_without_words
======
amadeuspagel
The article only features diagram examples, but there's a lot of potential for
animated proofs. There's a wonderful youtube channel for this, Think Twice:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9yt3wz-6j19RwD5m5f6HSg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9yt3wz-6j19RwD5m5f6HSg)

